
Yet Another Skitch / Evernote Fail - Image Sharing/Uploading No Longer Works - danyork
http://www.disruptiveconversations.com/2012/11/yet-another-skitch-evernote-fail-image-sharinguploading-no-longer-works.html
======
knes
I'm so sad to what they did to skitch :( It used to be my go to tool for
screenshots and annotation. Now I'm stuck with the default mac screen capture
& Preview annotation. I haven't find a better alternative yet

